# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Perú prevé obtener reconocimiento internacional de erradicación total de fiebre aftosa para año 2014

## gpacheco

*Iniciativa contará con apoyo del BID y una inversión de US$ 3.52 millones.*   *
Lima, mar. 09 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estimó que Perú podría obtener para el año 2014 el reconocimiento internacional de la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE) como país libre de fiebre aftosa sin vacunar para el 100 por ciento del territorio nacional.  
La fiebre aftosa es una de las enfermedades más contagiosas de los mamíferos y puede causar pérdidas económicas muy importantes. Por su naturaleza sumamente contagiosa y su importancia económica es la primera enfermedad de la lista de la OIE. 
El jefe del Senasa, Américo Florez, recordó que en el 2007 el país consolidó su buena condición zoosanitaria al ser reconocido por la OIE como libre de fiebre aftosa sin vacunar en el 88.4 por ciento de su territorio. 
Refirió que en dicha ocasión se determinaron como zonas libres los departamentos de Amazonas, Loreto, San Martín, Huánuco, Ucayali, Pasco, Junín, Ica, Arequipa, Ayacucho, Huancavelica, Apurímac, Cusco, Puno, Moquegua, Madre de Dios y Tacna. 
Asimismo, el Senasa ha reconocido mediante norma nacional a más del 97.6 por ciento del país, como libre de fiebre aftosa en la que no se aplica vacunación, quedando el 2.4 por ciento del territorio con algún signo de dicha enfermedad, puntualizó. 
Precisó que las zonas estratégicas que aún faltan liberar se ubican en Tumbes, Piura, la provincia de San Ignacio en Cajamarca y Lima. 
En ese sentido, indicó que en los próximos cinco años se reforzarán las actividades de vigilancia, control, vacunación y capacitación en el norte del país, en el marco del proyecto Erradicación de la fiebre aftosa, lo que demandará una inversión de tres millones 526,173 dólares con el apoyo del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID). 
Esto con el objetivo de disminuir el riesgo de introducción y reintroducción de esta enfermedad en las regiones de Tumbes, Cajamarca, Piura, Lambayeque, La Libertad, Ancash y Lima, anotó. 
Como resultado final del proyecto se espera tener el reconocimiento internacional de la OIE para los siete departamentos restantes e incrementar las exportaciones peruanas en este rubro, concluyó Florez.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa suspende importación de animales y productos de Paraguay susceptibles a fiebre aftosa Artículo: Canadá declara a Perú como zona libre de fiebre aftosa y carne peruana podrá ingresar a ese mercado Lanzamiento de una gran ofensiva contra la fiebre aftosa Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos

----------

